# Round and round we go....



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

A friend brought up why there is no velodrome in the DC area. Watching some Olympic time trials, it looks like a great time. 

Are there no indoor/outdoor running tracks, anything, that could be used like this???


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

rsosborn said:


> A friend brought up why there is no velodrome in the DC area. Watching some Olympic time trials, it looks like a great time.
> 
> Are there no indoor/outdoor running tracks, anything, that could be used like this???


There's been talk of building one in Baltimore for several years, I think in anticipation of a future Olympics bid. I left the area a couple of years ago, so I don't know if it ever progressed beyond the talking stage.

It would make a lot of sense, as it could draw on people from the whole D.C. to Philly metro area.

No shortage of people from around Philly and even south who would trek up to Trexlertown.


----------

